# Pregnant?



## Haj (Oct 12, 2020)

If so, the 3rd week


----------



## Haj (Oct 12, 2020)

Ultra sound didnt reveal it


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Nipple looks slightly pink and enlarged, so I would say possibly one kitten in there.


----------

